# Can I work on schengen visa if I have work permit and a job offer



## interned (Aug 16, 2016)

I have both work permit and job offer (contract) from a company in Germany. I intend to work for 2.5 months on a schengen visa (tourist). I am from a non-EU country.

Can I do this without getting into any trouble?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

interned said:


> I have both work permit and job offer (contract) from a company in Germany. I intend to work for 2.5 months on a schengen visa (tourist). I am from a non-EU country.
> 
> Can I do this without getting into any trouble?


You can only work on a visa that permits work. A tourist visa prohibits this.


----------

